# Thrush?



## Emsie11 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello

Before I had my twins (ivf) I had recurrent thrush loads, I mean like every month after ovulation for months at a time over a period of 4 years. I'd always have 4 days of spotting before my period too. I'd treat the thrush but I never really felt like it was gone. It went away after I had the twins but 3 years later, it's happening again. And I also have my spotting back.

We'd love a nutural miracle now, but I'm really worried that this spotting and thrush is a sign that something is out of balance again. Does anyone know what the relationship is between thrush and fertility? Hormones maybe?

Xxx


----------



## Beccaboo88 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi I don't think thrush affects your fertility it is a hormone imbalance tho u get it when u have had antibiotics well I do anyway. But if I were u I'd go to doc get it sorted Coz that don't sound right constantly having thrush and spotting.


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

You might want to watch what you eat in terms of yeast,  bread etc
I had this issue years ago. Had thrush so often. I get it still now if I eat to many things with yeast in it. 
Horrid so feel for you. 
However, go to your doctor. You need a strong antibiotic (sounds crazy as antibiotics kills all good germs which might end up giving you thrush!) but my doctor gave me a weeks treatment inc for hubby! Don't forget your hubby might actually have it too without knowing, therefor when you both have 'bed time fun' you both prob just keep passing it on to each other 
Xx


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

I used to have it. Last time when i had it, i took flucnazole and it never came back again. It was only one pill 150 mg.
However, the cause should be sought. Since it is yeadt, reduce or stop eating anything with sugar, like sweets, bread, pasta etc. Occasionally, before my period, i feel like thrush coming irritation and what i found useful is eating hemp seeds. Also, wash yourself with water and baking powder. Try to incorporate into your diet turmeric, ginger, lemon tovreduce acidity in your body. What i drink is the following: i cut a half of the lemon, unpeeled, with a pinch of cinnamon, cloves, cardamom. Add water, half a liter and bringbit to boil. Then add a pinch of black pepper andvturmeric. Then, on a low fire, leave it for 10 min. If you like it sweet, add maple syrup, but i wouldnt recommend. Better without any sugar source. You can drink it warm or leave it in a fridge to be as ice-tea, but remove the remainings of lemon, ginger etc.
Finally, thrush is also a product of stress because stress causes hormonal imbalance.


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi,

I had it repeatedly....tried probiotics, antibiotics, changed diet, washing powder, changed underwear. Didn't work. Turned out my favourite brand of shower gel had changed an ingredient and that was the cause  

Is it definitely thrush? Have you been tested for BV because thrush treatment is ineffective for that. 

Good luck; it's upsetting and hard work when it's constant  

Riley xx


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

The last post reminded me to add something...i stopped using any shower gels. I use only hand soap when showering.


----------



## Emsie11 (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Seeing doctor tomorrow, fingers crossed for some help with it, it's really doing my head in! Hope it's not to do with the DHEA as I'd like to take it for at least 4 months yo see if it makes a difference.... Xxx


----------

